# What brought you into the Gym?



## Vvitto (May 8, 2002)

We all have something in common-love for BB abd Db- but we may have different reasons/goals to achieve.

Why do you sweat your butt off in the gym?

What doyou train for?


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

I wanted to be Rachel McLish.  Is that wrong?  lol


----------



## ZECH (May 8, 2002)

Oh no!!!! Not at all.....Sweet!


----------



## Hardman03 (May 8, 2002)

i go to lift, im a hard beliver in self disipli
ne


----------



## Brian_m35 (May 8, 2002)

For me it was standing in front of the mirror and seeing my gut. I finally had enough and joined a gym and started eating right. I lost 12 pounds in 9 weeks and have definition where there was none before. Now to just keep building up and staying fit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2002)

It was a combination of several things.  For the most part, I was embarrased to take my shirt off at the beach because I was so skinny.  So I started working out in order to look and feel better.  Now I can walk around shirtless and STRUT.


----------



## Lightman009 (May 8, 2002)

I just want to be huge. And be in the best shape I possbly can be in.


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2002)

Trying to be bigger yet leaner, with athletic / muscular body shape.  -- Josh


----------



## Mule (May 8, 2002)

Because I have a small penis... thats why this woman I over heard talking inthe gym said. That is why all men lift.


----------



## robbm (May 9, 2002)

I gained 30 pounds in the two years of college right after high school.  The course was very intense and I basically lived at the school eating from the grease pit (cafeteria).  Joined a gym as soon as I graduated.  Lost the 30 ponds in 12-18 months.  Been going fairly steady ever since.  Really pouring it on over the last 14-18 months and am in the best shape I've ever been!!!


----------



## barc77 (May 9, 2002)

I have a 9 to 5 desk job and did not want to see my body deterirate (sp?).  I lifted on and off in college but am hooked now and much more dedicated.  And like Mule am trying to overcompensate for a small penis.


----------



## ZONE (May 9, 2002)

Physical appearance  
Health reasons  
Strength  
Just to be in shape/happy  
To get women / girl's attention 

Also to set a good example for my kids.


----------



## jonese (May 9, 2002)

The beer belly wasnt all that sexy


----------



## mick01 (May 9, 2002)

I had to check other..........

It???s a way for me to get rid of aggression!  

If I didn???t beat the Hell out of myself in the gym I would probably kill all the stupid people I am forced to deal with!


Have a nice day!!! 
Mick


----------



## mick01 (May 9, 2002)

I guess I should mention that as a side affect I compete in an occasional BB contest!


----------



## 10milesdan (May 9, 2002)

Back in '85 was commuting 30 miles up and down 101.  Coming home was a bitch.  Stopping at the gym first was both sane and safe for me as when I got out of the gym after 7pm the commute was so much less stressful.  I don't think that would be true today, though.


----------



## pumpit (May 9, 2002)

I WANNA KICKASS!!!!!!


----------



## epimetheus (May 9, 2002)

Was fat so I looked into loosing weight. Diet and Cardio was my first thoughts.  Found a site called FreeTrainers, and reading the forums made me decide I would like to have a huge ripped body and get all the women.  That and I have a small penis too.


----------



## Willy (May 9, 2002)

To be honest, it was a women that worked there that got me in the gym. lol
I'm still there but she's long gone.  guess I scared her off. hehe


----------



## Mule (May 9, 2002)

Well I didnt say I had a small penis!







(*snifle*) ok I do!


----------



## seyone (May 9, 2002)

I started lifting to get stronger for hockey and loved it. now I lift to get as big as possible.


----------



## Eggs (May 10, 2002)

Its okay Mule *pats mule on the back*

We all knew you did  

But hey, its not how long the Mules legs are but how much it can carry, right everyone?

Oh, began lifting because I wanted to be in good shape - because its fun to be one of the few people around that is in shape, because its a good stress reliever, because its a great form of self discipline, because I dont want to die of a heart attack at age 40 while sitting on a couch letting grease from a bit fat burger drip on my bitch tits... sorry, getting carried away there.

Eggs


----------



## ragingbull (May 10, 2002)

I was tired of being tired. I was tired of being flabby. I was tired of looking like everyother SOB on the street. There are many thing in life I can not control but, I can control my physique.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2002)

I was insecure and wanted to feel confident.


----------



## BabyArnold (May 10, 2002)

I saw a full length photo of "The Icon" (Arnold Scwarz.), and I decided that I would devote myself to looking exactly like that. Two years later, I am within inches of his competition size and weight. We just happen to be the same height and have the same body structure. One more year and I will match him!! Believe it or not I have only used Universal's Animal Stak and Lava. And never any juice, although I have been extremely tempted!!


----------



## Dj_Frost (May 10, 2002)

Well, I think it had to do with me being overweight.. and not feeling happy with my physical appearance. So I started going to the gym at my apartment, then when I was old enough, joined a gym.


----------



## honeybee (May 10, 2002)

Always wanted to join the gym, but never had the motivation until I decided to apply for the fire dept. When I heard about the CPAT (physical test) I made a bee line for the gym.


----------



## Vvitto (May 11, 2002)

According to this poll most of us are hitting the iron to have a better physical appearance and just to be in shape/happy.

Still the Pro BB has no votes so far...

What I like about his BB site is that is not so  hard-core  from  a BB standpoint ,  compared with others  sites  which  are proned towards hard-core, fanatic BB training or Pro BB...

Not that I have anything against Pro BB, but this is not my primary goal in life as I see BB as a form of improving one's health ,appearance or personal ego.

Still surprised that the" get women's attetntion box" didn't score higher.. Maybe if there were two choices this alternative would score higher...


----------



## Training God (May 12, 2002)

I started cause I wanted to get bigger.
Plus woman like a musclular body.


----------



## wonderwoman (May 12, 2002)

You'll LOVE this one....I started working out cuz I ran up some stairs, got to the top, stopped, and my butt kept  moving!!!!!! Things were going south FAST, only weighed in at 102lbs, but had 20%BF. Loose arms, ect...Was thirty-nine. Now, I look great, better than most of the 20 yr old girls at the gym and I'm strong, and I love the iron!


----------



## Vvitto (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> You'll LOVE this one....I started working out cuz I ran up some stairs, got to the top, stopped, and my butt kept  moving!!!!!! Things were going south FAST, only weighed in at 102lbs, but had 20%BF. Loose arms, ect...Was thirty-nine. Now, I look great, better than most of the 20 yr old girls at the gym and I'm strong, and I love the iron!



Try to live up to your screen name,huh?

You go,girl(woman)!


----------



## stam (May 15, 2002)

Physical appearance and ladies' attention!


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Because I have a small penis... thats why this woman I over heard talking inthe gym said. That is why all men lift.



ahahahahahahhh   lololol 
i lift so that i can get stonger than my dad was LOL u know
ive got a long fukign way to go


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Well I didnt say I had a small penis!
> 
> 
> ...



dam lol    i thouhgt i was alone in this world...
but then im only 15 so ...lolo


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 15, 2002)

I saw a full length photo of "The Icon" (Arnold Scwarz.), and I decided that I would devote myself to looking exactly like that

same for me cept i saw arnold  and want to be like him too Lol
so i bought his encyclopedia of bodybuilding book got it today in mail  Kikass startreading tonight...


----------



## Neil (May 15, 2002)

Thats a great book and it has good descriptions of exercises but DON"T DO HIS ROUTINES, they are way to much for any normal non juicing trainer.


----------



## julinia (May 15, 2002)

I started because I wanted to be comfortable in my own skin...being overweight was not fun!


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 16, 2002)

ok so dont do his routines but ill break them down in too less sets reps  and of course less wait ...that would work right??


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2002)

i started because i was way to skinny and i saw a pic of mike mentzer and i really started to hit the weights.


----------



## quakin (May 17, 2002)

Hit 30 years old and was starting to feel double that. Kinda started out just wanting to lose weight and get fit... but now I'm obsessed with getting humungous.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Hey...where'd my post go? Who lost it?
Is it over here......
nope.
How about over there...........
nope.

In a nutshell....
look better, feel better, girls attention (I need all the help I can get....)


----------



## picasso (May 19, 2002)

I blew my knee out playing baseball...In 1980 the
only working out we did was conditioning stuff.
Anyways I was sent to rehab after surgery
and ended up doing leg extensions and I fell in 
love with the way my quads just blew up and
poked out at me..........never looked back.
By the way I've had two more knee operations
and they don't rehab with weights anymore.
What a shame.


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 20, 2002)

that suks bad knees my dads got somhting called a laterr horn tear or some shit liek that i dont know


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2002)

I couldn't get through reading all the postings i had to answer (and of course comment) on this one. 

First of all *BabyArnold*  if you say you are almost the same size as arny, why the hell would you want to start on the juice.
There is such a thing as too much you know! A friend of mine was training for about 6 years hard and he gained about as much as his body could handle. Then he started juicing it and 4 years later he can't work, train, or do any type of hard exercise cause he has torn and stretched every tendon in his body. He is sorry he ever tryed roids, when he was in my opinion "perfect" already. Your body has limits. Plus i am sure every hot woman out there checks your sweet ass out. 

My reason for getting into fitness:
-kicking other girls asses (not literally)
-proving to myself i could get on stage
-getting into the best shape of my life
-finding my 6th ab
-hanging out with the huge hotties backstage (someone wipe me down, i am sure *W8*  would agree with me here
-pushing myself to my limits and trying to get bigger everyday
-finding people to hang out with, who have the same interests
-trying to have the hardest but in Manitoba

*Just one more question guys* 
What is with the small penis's and why are we bragging about them?


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2002)

Ok more comments from the peanut gallery, but enough is enough. Who the heck is this Neil guy. I have been reading through the forums and i have never once read anything posistive coming out of this guys mouth (i mean fingers). Is that all he does it put peoples routines and information down. Talk about ego and know-it-all syndromes. I think everyone here is trying to help, not intentionally hurt (ok except Dr.Pain  ). 

Neil maybe you should give alternate suggestions instead of knocking everyone (including Arny) down. I haven't read any advice from you. Not trying to be a bitch, but maybe you should think about it.


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

when your knees are the widest part of your leg you got to do something...now I have muscle dysmorphia and can't stop !


----------



## Markus (May 21, 2002)

For some years I have mucked about doing weights, wanting to have a beaut pigeon but had no discipline. This was until my mother was diognosed with cancer, which was pivotal in getting me serious in bodybuilding. Now I want to be "Fit for life". My mother is in remission now and doing well. 

Sorry to hear  'bout your dad IT, may I suggest treasure each day and pray


----------



## ians (May 22, 2002)

For me it was to be bigger than my older brother ! We both played rugby from an early age, however i gave it up a sixteen!
6 yrs later and he is now playing semi-pro rugby - 210lbs of solid muscle with only 6% body fat - while i was 180lbs of skin and bone !!!
So i took up lifting to build up and feel better - and with him as my training partner i soared upto my current weight of 200lbs and the best thing is - i now push more than he does !!!


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

Why workout ?

For all those hot babes out there ..... oh, the single life


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 22, 2002)

kikass ian ..nice
dont lose your uhhh
mental state of wantign to get bigger trian harder u know jsut because you caught up to him lol dont only catch them pass them ...coo


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

Started working out because of several things: confidence, looks , gain weight , etc ....

most of all to get the girls ..... now I have one ....


----------



## Xeldrine (May 29, 2002)

First I only wanted to do it for the strength. Now I do it because I wanna be a professional bodybuilder, have physical appearance, be stronger when it comes to fightin', & to get attention..


----------



## Duncan (May 29, 2002)

Pussy Man, I came for the pussy...


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2002)

FOOTBALL.   and then girls came into play.  and then ... i dunno


----------



## Mule (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> Pussy Man, I came for the pussy...




Id say this is the one of the more popular reasons. Or just wanting man boobies.


----------



## calamity528 (May 29, 2002)

Joined to help build strength and to tone up. I have also done alot of work on posture and afterwards had huge improvments with my back problems.
And to get women/girls attention.


----------



## Mik (May 30, 2002)

I was always a small guy and wanted to change started at 125 pounds 4 yrs ago and I'm now 185 @8% body fat 5f 7 inches


----------



## J.T. HALL (May 30, 2002)

*gym*

I wanted to gain optimal fitness.

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL
news


----------



## stubb (May 30, 2002)

I started at the gym because I was a heart attack waiting to happen.  I could have easily been one of those guys who has their first heart attack in thier 30's.  I had high cholesterol, high blood pressure, way over weight.   Over the last 18 months the cholesterol and BP have come down to normal and I still have a way to go on the weight issue.  I'll just keep plugging away.


----------



## jonny69 (May 30, 2002)

as for me i have a small penis also. so i wanted to get in the gym so i could make up for it by creating a pile drivin' ass. it's worked!!!


----------



## Mule (May 30, 2002)

I think I have started a small penis club.... Gopro you better join as well.


----------



## LittLe FraNk (Jun 2, 2002)

lolo


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 2, 2002)

My whole life I've been an outdoors girl....never been sick!!! Always been big in the boobies...but the rest was nice and firm...then came the kids and Cancer!!!  So finally after getting the all clear....I hit the gym to regain my body back.....and to be able to handle life again!!!!

My 3 girls need a positive role model.....and the only one they see 24/7 is me.....What type of a mum would I be if I couldnt teach them my motto..."Only one life...only one chance!!!"


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

I started going to look better and get healthier


----------



## the_menace (Jun 5, 2002)

When I first started lifting, I never thought about getting huge and all that.  All I wanted was to get in shape.  And then I started taking supplements and read these magazines and fell in love with it.

Mentally, I just want to be bigger than the other guys and to get a lot of women.  And something that I want to accomplish if everything in my life fails.  I want people to notice the hard work and dedication, time that I put in to get the body that I have right now, etc.

Physically, I'm still young and there is still a long road ahead for improving.  I'm just going to take my time in perfecting proper form and technique over lifting heavy...but of course I do lift heavy.  Its just that important things comes first and hopefully get over with my ego sometimes.  That's all.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 5, 2002)

I had become a female sasquatch.

A friend's picture of me actually. Double- maybe triple chin- and a belly? On Me? I hadn't really noticed, but I had no tone left in my chest, arms, legs, & neck.

I weighed within 5 pounds of my fittest weight ever but things had shifted. 

Instead of having muscles I had flab.
Instead of a jawline I had a double chin.
Instead of a six-pack I had a beer gut.
Instead of Pecs I had boobs.
I was Fat not Fit.
Whereas I always looked young for my age- I looked my age and out of shape.

We had a picture of me on vacation where I was reaching into the frame and were like hey, whos tit is that? It was me and it looked like a hairy breast !


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2002)

For as long as I can remember muscles have facinated me, same with martial arts. I wasn't allowed to have weights until I eventually reached 11 years old though, my dad I think mentioned the typical "stunt your growth" stuff.


----------



## Cenox (Jun 15, 2002)

I went there because I've always felt too skinny and basically wanted to be able to move some people around in my sport (basketball)


----------



## Cenox (Jun 15, 2002)

Mudge: You sound like you don't believe that bodybuilding can stunt your growth? Of course it can. It is scienfically proven... Why else would virtually every bodybuilder be under 6 feet tall? I mean...there must be some sort of a connection there?
And even if there was none, why would you want to start lifting at such an early age. You should be out playing with your friends at 11. Bodybuilding shouldn't be something you feel that you HAVE to do. It should be something that you enjoy...


----------



## LAM (Jun 22, 2002)

Cenox you are 100% incorrect regarding bb'ng and stunted growth...

a persons height is genetically pre-determined but there are negative physiological factors (certain illnesses etc) which can effect ones height but weight training is not one of them...the ONLY negative aspect of weight training is it increases free radicals...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 23, 2002)

what brought me into the gym:

my feet gee guys


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 23, 2002)

I started bodybuilding to lose weight(use to weigh 240 lbs, fat bastard)
Now I am just addicted.


----------



## Craft (Jun 24, 2002)

I quit smoking, gained some extra pounds(a good thing), so I decided to make some serious changes, now like "Chest Rockwell" I'm addicted!


----------



## the_menace (Jun 25, 2002)

I want to be the man!
Actually...its something more than that.  Its just that I want to excel in something...something that I really love...and this is it.

If everything else in my life fails (career, whatever), at least I have something to prove and excel into.  I want to make the most out of my life and look best, muscular and bigger as much as possible.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It was a combination of several things.  For the most part, I was embarrased to take my shirt off at the beach because I was so skinny.  So I started working out in order to look and feel better.  Now I can walk around shirtless and STRUT.



...and then I joined a year or so later cuz I was trying to score with him


----------



## wraith (Sep 20, 2003)

im not gonna lie i started so id be a big mofo and kick ass but after i really starting going i fell in love with the weight now its an addiction and i dont care about kicking ass ,i just know i can if i have to lol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

I originally joined the gym because of all the babes who worked and worked out there.  But after some time, I just started to realize that I loved they way I felt when I was done after each session.  Its the tired/refresh feeling I have that keeps me going back.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Sep 20, 2003)

Well unlike some people in here I had oversized penis and I wanted to have a more proportional look.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

^ Did you see me?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21062


----------



## ogabott (Sep 21, 2003)

being skinny was no fun (unless you are a girl).  so i made muscles.
just like that...


----------



## Dragonsi (Sep 21, 2003)

UMM   ALL OF THE ABOVE????


----------



## loki (Sep 22, 2003)

i was 201 @ 25% bf i was dating this girl. she, at multiple points, had access to my penis which at several times came into contact with her hands and mouth. she left the country for about a year and came back after i had lost weight and got down to about 165 from dropping sodas, junk food, fast food etc...we started seeing each other again and well, close contact resumed and she made a comment, 'wow, your penis is bigger!' i said, 'really?' (note: i come into contact with my penis on a regular basis, however, i've never really took much thought in how big or small my penis was, just as long as it worked) so i started being consistent with working out and eating right to be leaner and to help keep the fat away from my penis...thanks to ironmagazneforums, i now have a bigger penis...


----------



## ghandi (Sep 22, 2003)

I have suffered from a fair bit of depression and find that working out with weights is good for alieviating it. It is also good for boosting self esteem and confidence. People treat you differently, women that 3 years ago would not give me a second look now ask to feel my arm. If i go out and see guys who made my life a misery at school they now want to buy me a drink. I know these last two reasons may seem shallow but at the end of the day who wants to be a scrawny virgin who gets sand kicked in their face?


----------



## moon (Sep 23, 2003)

i love it
I love BB since i was young...
I want to be bigger...stronger...and attract girls...
well they r my simple reasons...
At least i want to carry my gf easily and pulll my body weight easily...
I love the toned arms...and i am happy that i have more defined body....

And i wannna say...i jerked off 1 feet more...after i become stronger...hehe
thanks gym


----------



## Pressalot (Oct 21, 2003)

My penis was too big and I wanted to make it look smaller compared to my body....

No?

Ok...I was in Jr. High School and I think I just thought it would be fun. Later I stopped and started again several years later, mainly for health reasons.


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 21, 2003)

I had a fitness assessment after suffering my third time of intense lower back pain - I didn't think I was that overweight (5'10" 190 34-35" waist) but if my back went out I was in hell for a week at a time. I went to sports medicine, had a fitness assessment (they outlined an initial program targeting losing 10lbs and lowering bodyfat from 20% to 15%) - went to a nutritionist and figured I'm make it work for six months. I dropped 20lbs in about four months, moved the waist to 32" and have made about 10lbs gain of muscle, slowly but surely over the last two years. I went home for a funeral a few months ago - saw my old high school gang, all middle aged, fat...we are all 49 now, but every one of them remarked that I looked in the shape of a 25 year old. 

Besides, I teach at a university - I wanted to do a Hulk crunch at the students on their first day of class.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 21, 2003)

Well I started out grossly fat 4'9" 235lbs.  Damn thats round.  And one day said I wanna go on a diet, and never looked back.  In a year and a half I went from my rolly polly self to 5'9" 153lbs.  Over the summer (2months) I lost 27lbs when I first joined the gym.  I have no clue what my bf was then and still don't, but I know its way down.

First it was for the health, then for the girls, now for an obsession of working out, I think its just a matter of how far you let yourself get into it.  If you limit yourself you limit the reason you do it.


----------



## Pressalot (Oct 21, 2003)

> I started out grossly fat 4'9" 235lbs...went from my rolly polly self to 5'9" 153lbs


 Finally, someone who doesn't neglect their flexor digitorum and flexor hallucis muscles!

(Took way too much time to find this.)


----------



## perfecto (Oct 26, 2003)

It might seem shallow but i noticed the number one thing in my life that was letting me down was my fatness. I was embarrased to wear t-shirts and shorts, let alone singlets. I was sick and tired of being labelled a fat joker and i would never take my shirt off in public, which would limit my life greatly, especially in summer. Then about a year ago i came across this forum which i spent weeks reading inside out, as well as other forums and books. It is now after a year of dieting, cardio and weights that i cant keep my shirt on for longer than 10 minutes, people that called me fat for years are now asking me to train them and get the body that i have and girls that never took me seriously are now drooling with desire haha. 

Life is deffinatley too short to be fat or skinny and people have to realise that although the ideal bodies they see today at the gym or at the beach were reached with hard work, commitment and dedication, those bodies were reached and one can never aim too high!


----------



## Arthur2004 (Oct 27, 2003)

basically some of all those but mostly for a good appreance


----------



## jeanice (Dec 7, 2003)

janet jackson and my bf


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 7, 2003)

I was in good shape when I was about 33. I met my wife married and have been happy ever since(20 years). Then one day about 6 months ago we were chatting with some friends at a family gathering. There was one of my nephews there who had been hitting the weights for about a year. My wife (without meaning anything by it) said to her friend, "Mike use to look like that". Man that hit down deep in my stomach. I thought about it almost every day for a couple months. So, I drug all my weights out of storage and went back to it. I guess I just didn't want to be a "Has been". I guess life had just gotten in the way. At any rate, I really enjoy it. I have everything set up in my garage and don't miss a schedule day there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2003)

This most recent time I dragged my ass back into the gym because I used to look so much bigger.  I got sick and tired of going back to VT to visit and seeing guys that used to be half my size being bigger than I was.  I started in September and have been there consistently ever since.  It is sort of an escape for me now and I like it.


----------



## TheWizardC6 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mainly to get stronger to compete in sports at the next level.

Getting huge is part of it too


----------



## cjrmack (Jan 21, 2004)

When I started it was for physical appearance but as I have continued it is more for health reasons. I have more energy, feel better and am healthier. The physical appearance is a nice side effect though


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2004)

Originally, I took weight training as a class in high school because it looked better than my other options.  I started to notice that my strength increased dramatically.  At the age of 14, my benchpress went from a maximum of about 195-200 to 270-275 over the course of 9 months.  It made me feel better all around.

Once I got stronger, I also decided to cut some fat.  I went on a rigorous training program and diet designed by myself that got me to lose 40 pounds.  I was pretty happy with my appearance and health; I felt better than I ever had in.  Unfortunately, once I had a steady source of pussy, I lost some of my drive to maintain my health.

About 8 months ago, I decided that I want to be strong again.  I set new goals for myself, and I returned to weight lifting and jogging.  However, this time I am more serious about the situation.  Recently, I have decided to do a lot of research to help me reach new highs in strength and appearance.

So, my reasons are many.  First, it was just because it sounded interesting in comparison to other choices.  Then, it was to look better, feel better, and get laid.  Now, my primary goal is to get stronger; however, my previous reasons (Particularly getting laid) still stand.


----------



## Av8tor (Jan 21, 2004)

Have you ever stopped at the mall or in the grocery store or at the park and taken a good look at our youth these days???  They are all fat (or most of them anyway)!  I started wondering why and then it hit me.  They have no one to look up to anymore.  Most adults are fat and out of shape.  When my son was born last year, I made a commitment to myself, that he was going to have someone to look up to and be proud of.   I've gotten myself in the best shape of my life, and I'm going to continue to improve myself for my son.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 22, 2004)

To look and feel better....

To gain strength....

To improve confidence...

Something to do that's productive while I'm not at work


----------



## tango_hotel (Jan 23, 2004)

I checked to get women's attention becuase that is what first brought me back to the gym.  I'm in my mid 30's and single and new to a small town with mostly military i.e. lot of guy not so many women. So I needed something to stand out.  But that motivation only last a couple of weeks.  Now I go becuase I like the way it makes me feel.

P.S.  I'm still single


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 25, 2004)

i wanted to kick other people asses (my age that is).Is that so wrong???i also wanted to look like a tough mofo and i succeeded!lol


----------



## BigTex (Jan 27, 2004)

Football!


----------



## Nate (Jan 29, 2004)

Like most people, I first went to the gym to improve my appearance and to increase strength for use in high school sports.  I've since grown to love it for far different reasons.  Sure, I like being lean and muscular, but I love the release that the gym gives me on a daily basis.  Some people dread going to the gym; I look forward to it.

Also, many people frown upon striking up conversations while they're working out.  I personally enjoy the conversations that I have with people at the gym; I've made many a good friend there.  The people I generally work out with know when it's time to get to business, and they also know when there's a minute or two to chat it up.  Like anyone else, I can get frustrated at certain people asking me for a spot when I'm in the middle of a set, but I don't let it get to me.

The gym gives you dedication, a daily release, and discipline that's valuable in all aspects of your life.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

Its all about the look for me. Being healthy on top of it is just an added bonus.


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Feb 1, 2004)

*well basicly*

a time ago i used to wake up in the morning and look at myself and think...damn im fat...i should rly do sumthing about it

but i never did ...

untill..

1 mornin i woke up...looked into the mirror...and.

EEK!    i have stretch marks on my stomache...



end


----------



## nectron101 (Feb 3, 2004)

HEHE!!

Many of you r talking about small penis  
 thats why you went to the gym, humm!

Does weight training increase penis size ??


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> HEHE!!
> 
> Many of you r talking about small penis
> ...



I think it could theoretically.  If you have a very poor circulatory system, then it could make a difference.  I have my doubts it would make a difference for anyone except the most unhealthy of people.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2004)

_ Health reasons ? Who cares about Health ? I just wanna look good. 

J/K of course  _


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 24, 2004)

Out of shape, looked like crap.  Feel better psychologically, have more energy, look better, have something to spend time doing that reaps results for me.....me.....


----------



## scottrtrout (Feb 24, 2004)

I started training at 12 (now 29) to get ready for junour high football. My dad bought me a weight set and some bodybuilding mags and before long bodybuilding was more important than football. But even when I was a little kid I wanted big muscles. I have pics of me at 5 years old doing a frt double bi I guess it was in my blood.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vvitto *_
> We all have something in common-love for BB abd Db- but we may have different reasons/goals to achieve.
> 
> Why do you sweat your butt off in the gym?
> ...




I train for me....no other reason.


----------



## Sweep14 (Feb 25, 2004)

Because everyone said I couldn't.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> HEHE!!
> 
> Many of you r talking about small penis
> ...




Of course it does, dieting and weight training are gaurenteed to increase your penis size, shrinks the belly and makes it look bigger!!!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 26, 2004)

I went back to the gym to get back in shape, gain some more size and definition and overall look and feel better.


----------



## Yanger (Feb 26, 2004)

Well my ass has been on the sofa for about 6 months since my wife was dealing with pregnancy issues and now the twins are here I'm getting my ass back in the gym.

My energy has sucked, my attitude has sucked, my physical appearance has gone to poop, my confidence has been lacking and my general "oh well" attitude is pissing me off.  So it's either give up and scarf down more ho ho's or get my shit in gear.  I choose the latter.  

I know I wont' find the answer in a bottle of magic pills and there is no magic remedy other than working hard.  

....pass the redline please. lol oops. 

One last note: Unlike others,  I need to build up the rest of my body to catch up to my penis!


----------



## BlueCorsair (Feb 28, 2004)

My answer shows how physically-oriented people are in terms of attraction. Then again, this is nothing new, and I highly doubt my post is original, so feel free to skip it.

I've been active my whole life in sports - since I was only 4 years old, I was playing competitive hockey and soccer - pretty much the two biggest sports here in Canada that kids grow up playing.

Being an ectomorph, these sports were ideal for me as I simply never had the build to play football, or rugby - which I don't care for anyway.

However, at the peak of my puberty I was merely 5'6 (I may be 5'7 now, but I doubt it) with 6-inch total diameter wrists, and 125 pounds soaking wet as the phrase goes. I've always been very lean, and in excellent aerobic shape though - I suppose I take that for granted.

During summer roller-blades along the beach, I often went without a shirt. Not to impress anyone (wasn't anything to show off) but because I sweat like hell. Well I saw all these guys, who were much "bulkier" than I was, who had all these pretty girls whistling at them. I realized that, despite being a nice guy, in good shape, experienced, etc. etc. that I had no way to "get a foot in the door" with the ladies. I was built like a woman myself, so that likely wasn't very appealing.

Understand, I wasn't after "pussy". I didn't want "lots of women". I was lonely. Very lonely. I wanted ONE woman. Women would be my friend and nothing more. I was, and sometimes still feel, invisible to them, despite my outgoing nature. Sort of a benign Napoleon complex I think.

Now, at 22 years old, and 25 pounds of mostly lean mass later, I finally look more... "masculine", although by no means "big".

 Now *I* get occasional whistles (really, I do), and I met my now ex-girlfriend at the same beach I mentioned earlier, where she noticed me. Even though I don't genetically have it in me to even be as big as the "average" man, I do what I can with what I was born with.

I feel guilty and ashamed to have gone to these lengths solely to get women's attention. I'm also disgusted that it took an extra 25 pounds for me not to be invisible to them. While I can see why anyone wouldn't particularly be attracted to an overweight individual, I'd never considered that being naturally thin was just as bad!

So, a few very attractive women later, here I am, perpetuating the vicious cycle still by continually trying to get bigger.

Ah well. The ends justify the means right? I just wish I wasn't so shallow - same goes for the girls I seem to meet


----------



## gr81 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i wanted to kick other people asses (my age that is).Is that so wrong???i also wanted to look like a tough mofo and i succeeded!lol




HA ha ha ha


----------



## madden player (Jul 18, 2004)

I wanted to get as big as a "mofo" and kick the school bullys ass.  Physical appearance and the looks that I started to get from the girls was enough to keep me motivated.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 18, 2004)

The pumping iron DVD and a search for self confidence


----------



## chadeau (Jul 18, 2004)

I originally started to work my quickness and explosiveness for hockey. Those 4 months I'd spend in the gym during the summers put me head and shoulders above those who drank beer all summer. 

Now I just do it too increase self-esteem and self-confidence


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 19, 2004)

The apperence of my co-workers and, in general, people in my profession.(programmers)  I wanted to "buck the trend".


----------



## Run4Life (Jul 19, 2004)

Wanted to keep up my appearance and stay in shape.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 22, 2004)

Looked at myself in the mirror on my 30th b-day and realized I was a fat bastid!!!


----------



## timt (Jul 22, 2004)

hit 30 years old sat on the couch drinking for 10 years. I realized I had waisted my life away and was killing myself. and I had gotten up to 310 lbs. First I started biking and worked my way up to 20 miles a day. anwas down to 270 in 2 months. I went to the gym and was explained the benefits of bb and started lifting on machines. I was soon almost maxing out a couple of the machines and realized I needed free weights. so I left the gym (couldn't get to the free weights) and got a set of weights and a bench, and got hooked. 
I am currently sober again and weighing at 235 lbs at 5' 10". I fint into clothes from when I was 24 years old and still shrinking.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

As a freshman in high school I was 5'2", 120lbs......NUFF SAID!


----------



## Mechanic Pete (Jul 22, 2004)

For me I was tired of looking and feeling like crap and I want to be a good role model for my kids.


Regards
 Pete


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> As a freshman in high school I was 5'2", 120lbs......NUFF SAID!



Yeah...I can relate.  I was about 5'6 and 125lbs in 10th grade.  When I graduated high school I wasnt any taller or any bigger,   so it was time to hit the weights.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Yeah...I can relate.  I was about 5'6 and 125lbs in 10th grade.  When I graduated high school I wasnt any taller or any bigger,   so it was time to hit the weights.




Unfortunaly I am still the same size.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah right!  5'5 and, what, 190lbs?  I think u may have grown a bit.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

P.S.  Time to change your avitar.  Why dont u put that back pic up from a few weeks out from the comp???


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> P.S.  Time to change your avitar.  Why dont u put that back pic up from a few weeks out from the comp???




I want to but I can't figure out how......not only am i small but i am stupid


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Are u serious?  Thats sad.    Want me to walk u through it P-man?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Are u serious?  Thats sad.    Want me to walk u through it P-man?




okay..which pic should I use?


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

You posted a big back pic.  One of the first you posted a few weeks out.  Looked big.  I'd use that one.  Save it to your desktop if it isnt there already


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

saved


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Then click User CP/Edit Avatar/browse...find desktop and the pic.  You probably have to resize it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

to big....how do i resize?  what do i resize it to?


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

If its too big, use this...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/resizer.html


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

"BANNED BY P-FUNK"


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> If its too big, use this...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/resizer.html




wow, where the hell did that thing come from?  lol, I have never seen the re-sizer.....okay...take 2.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Arent you a moderator?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

no, i was banned.

what the hell, it says that it is still to large but i sized it to 95 95...what up?


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Send it to me, I'll get u set up


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Send it to me, I'll get u set up




email?


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Check your PM box.  I cant be having all the IM hotties know my email addy.  I wouldnt get a minutes peace!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Check your PM box.  I cant be having all the IM hotties know my email addy.  I wouldnt get a minutes peace!




LOL, for some strange reason I don't have that fear.  I don't think the IM hotties want my email address.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

They will once they see your new avi.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

and...no...they dont want mine either!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 23, 2004)

What brought me into the gym?

The desire to have a booty that you could balance beer bottles on


----------



## Spitfire (Jul 23, 2004)

I want to be dead sexy,
And I dated some chick in high school that did not need straps for her backpack. That was nice.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 23, 2004)

Being fat when I was in grade 8 & for football.


----------



## Sandra (Jul 23, 2004)

What brought you into the Gym?

to gain control of my diabetes.  did that....and now....to get as strong as i possibly can.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 23, 2004)

Sandra



> to gain control of my diabetes. did that....and now....to get as strong as i possibly can.



Sorry to hear you have diabetes. Having a medical problem is hard to live with day in & day out.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## Sandra (Jul 23, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Sandra
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have diabetes. Having a medical problem is hard to live with day in & day out.



yeah it sucks but ive realized that every day is a new day and its another chance to learn more about will work for my diabetes....I feel fortunate to have learned what i have before my diabetes might have gotten worse.  Unfortunatly most diabetics dont take the time to learn.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I wanted to be Rachel McLish.  Is that wrong?  lol



Not at all, she was my idol!   

Now I am shooting for pro status in figure, sure it's a lofty goal but why the heck not... ultimate goal is to make it to the Olympia, that would be the coolest.


----------



## the_menace (Dec 6, 2004)

Vvitto said:
			
		

> According to this poll most of us are hitting the iron to have a better physical appearance and just to be in shape/happy.
> 
> Still the Pro BB has no votes so far...



I think that no person who ever started lifting (even pro bodybuilders) even realize that they wanted to be a bodybuilder when they first started. It just that some physique develops faster than the other in which 'potential' kicks in. Then they realize what they can accomplish by lifting. Even the pro bodybuilders today doesn't even know how they got to where they are.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 6, 2004)

I had to choose a reason for this poll, but its a combination of all of em for me..

I wasnt healthy, didnt look good, wasnt happy....the list goes on!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 6, 2004)

*Shout out to my Pops!!!*

My Dad got me started training at home and at a local YMCA. He was there day after day with me and lead me on my way to becoming the *sexy beast* that I am today...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 6, 2004)

I had a rough childhood and wanted to do some damage on a payback basis.  It went on from there 27 years ago.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 6, 2004)

I started after being dumped from a 3 year relationship. Kinda my way of feeling better about myself. As soon as I started I new I was onto a good thing and now I love training for the knowledge that I am bettering myself both pyhsically and mentally. I never got around to thanking the ex either.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

holy crap! Who dug out this OLD thead???


----------



## rantheman (Dec 6, 2004)

want to look good when i take my daughter out to play not be someone who needs to be ashamed of myself


----------



## Hawkwind (Dec 7, 2004)

If I lift my daily battle with pain due to fibromyalgia is greatly reduced....and like my sig says...I may be a grannie, but that doesn't mean I want to look like one!


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 7, 2004)

being skinny and tired of looking crap when was wearing tshirts lol arms like twigs used to have, not satisfied yet though happy with improvement but long way to go

Neo


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 7, 2004)

I work out to make body bigger and my penis smaller.


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I work out to make body bigger and my penis smaller.



 

I'm the opposite.

I work out to make my body bigger so it's in proportion to my abnormally large unit


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

lol u can notice on the peeps who pump steroids though they have no dick LOL i mean whats the point get that big to attract women and when they come u cant do nothing lol

maybe except give them a little prick

Neo


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sandra said:
			
		

> What brought you into the Gym?


Deffinately the sex, and orgies.  Oh, and the drugs too!


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> lol u can notice on the peeps who pump steroids though they have no dick LOL i mean whats the point get that big to attract women and when they come u cant do nothing lol
> 
> maybe except give them a little prick
> 
> Neo



steroids have nothing to do with your unit. 

Just another person who doesnt know what they're talkin about


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

steroids does it is very noticable it shrinks your testicles and makes your banana (well python ) non existant its to do with the hormanes and amount of testosterone it produces you can see it on people that use steroids

Neo


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

or you cant see it on people that use steroids lol


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

> lol u can notice on the peeps who pump steroids though they have no dick LOL i mean whats the point get that big to attract women and when they come u cant do nothing lol
> 
> maybe except give them a little prick
> 
> Neo



well Neo why don't we go ahead and test that little theory of yours. I will load up on 2 grams of test and you go ahead and send your Gf on over to my crib, that is if you have one, and we will ask her who fucks longer and harder. I guarantee it won't be you playa. You say steroids somehow may you impotent which is obviously a foolish thing to say and demonstrates your ignorance, I have that pussy numb for weeks with the test driven' pounding I'll give her. maybe next time you can do your homework so you know what your talkin about before you open your mouth and make statements like that


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

i have done my home work you look on google internet sites about it and also do your homework on m1t which also shrinks testicles as a diseaffect i have done my home work also doing a levels in biology helps

i wasnt mocking anyone because i thought most people on here are more sensible than to go use steroids im simply saying it does give you trouble arnold swarzenegger had loads of fertility problems due to sterroids

Neo


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

prove it. It had zero permanent fertility problems whatso ever and you can't provide any factual information saying otherwise. The reason your experience testicular atrophy is due to the exogenous hormone level that far exceeds yoru natural levels, your body recognizes it doesn't need to produce testosterone and temporarily shits down production which quickly returns as hormone levels return to homeostasis. Not only that but testosterone is responsible for the increases your sex drive and potency. You obviously have not spent the time I have researching the subject in all aspects, so show some respect bro.  I'll leave it at that


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

ok m8 i never said permanent because i know after a while it does begin to ware off but for me its just something i will never venture into

Neo


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

thats fine, I have no problem withthat and respect yoru opinion as well, but please do not make blanket statements that misrepresent whats really true. If planning, precautions and logic are used I can make a strongly supported argument that a few cycles can be good for a person defn.


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

FINALLY THE GREAT ONE HAS COME BACK AND LAYETH THE SMACKETH DOWN!!!

Neo-testosterone has NOTHING to do with your penis and doesnt cause fertility problems.

Do you people FINALLY see why me and the gr81 get fired up when people make NONSENSE bullshit statements?????????????


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

btw, Arnold has 4 healthy kids.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

> FINALLY THE GREAT ONE HAS COME BACK AND LAYETH THE SMACKETH DOWN!!!



...well I do it for THE MILLIONS.......*crowd chants*_and MILLIONS_.... of the greatones fans!! lol


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

lol i know he has kids thats why i put down i know it wares of after a while but the side affects range from steroids is just to much risk to take for me after all you only live once

Neo


----------



## Flex (Dec 8, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> lol i know he has kids thats why i put down i know it wares of after a while but the side affects range from steroids is just to much risk to take for me after all you only live once
> 
> Neo



wears off after a while? are you serious?

what are the side affects? I'm curious to hear what you THINK you know?


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

i didnt want to get into argument over this however my mum is a nurse and also knows her stuff and they would not be illegal if they are harmless. here is a list of possible side affects

Thinning of the bones resulting in avascular necrosis
testicles shrinking and sperm count can become lowered
hair falls out and breasts start to develope
this is quote from health site "More than half of body-builder sterod abusers will typically experience enlarged breasts and shrunken male organs."
women can grow beards, become bald and get deepend voices and cliterol enlargement
Liver tumours and cancer
jaundice (yellow skin from liver failure)
Retention of fluid
High blood pressure
Heart attacks and strokes
Kidney Cancer
Acne and trembeling

Is that enough for you?

Neo


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

oh also if you dont believe me theres even a web site which is called the truth about steroids and has nearly all of the side affects from my list on there and that is why i do not want to touch steroids and yes the impotent part does wear of after stoping the use of steroids

Neo


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

> Thinning of the bones resulting in avascular necrosis
> *not true*
> testicles shrinking and sperm count can become lowered
> *sperm count is not lowered*
> ...



I hate to tell you bro but Drs, and especially nurses RARELY know the first thing about bodybiullding in general, let alone Anabolic steroids. They spend all of 5 minutes on AAS in med school and I GUARANTEE I know more about it then most drs, short of an endocrinologist, believe that


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

> oh also if you dont believe me theres even a web site which is called the truth about steroids and has nearly all of the side affects from my list on there and that is why i do not want to touch steroids and yes the impotent part does wear of after stoping the use of steroids
> 
> Neo



man, if you don't want to touch them, thats fine with all of us, no one cares and we are not trying to talk you into agreeing with anything, but you haven't done the research, so don't insult Flex and I and the hundreds of other cats on here that have spent years learning and studying endocrinology and biology so we can understand these processes.


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> i didnt want to get into argument over this however my mum is a nurse and also knows her stuff and they would not be illegal if they are harmless.



no offense but general practive MD's and nurses are not trained or educated in endocrinology and/or the proper use of anabolics and androgens...there are tons specialists in the field of endocrinology (i.e HRT doctors) who say the exact opposite...

I think I will believe the people (HRT Dr's) who work with steroids daily in a lab enviroment with human test subjects...


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

look i said i ddint want to get into argument they are sideaffects they wouldnt put them down just for the hell of it even if its genetic based or not and sperm count can be lowerd now no point arguing agaoinst a brick wall i dot want them you may well do 

each to their own

Neo


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

also read this it backs up what you say and also doesnt rule out what im saying is true it does agree that the side affects occur but may not be in such large proportions as i have only scan read these documents but will sit down later and read it properly as it seems to make interresting reading. there fore neither of us is "wrong" and neither of us is completely right about what we say

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/allen/doctors.htm

also i do have to say from reading what i have there is far to much speculation over steroids and it should really be more clear but the fact remains that the side affects seem to be exagerated and something of non existant with the od one or 2 un fully documented cases which would support these claims of side affect so on this note i will admit i have been wrongly informed (please remember this is what i have been brought up to believe that steroids are wrong) and i will swallow my pride and apologise

Sorry

Neo


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2004)

hey its cool man, thats what is so frustrating for us who are in the know b/c it is profoundly misunderstood and misrepresented and stereotyped. There are so many negative and wildly exaggerrated stigmas attached to it that the facts are logic and the side of science are rarely even mentioned. Its quite ridiculous and quite madenning, especially in the wake of all the baseball steroid accusations. its all good maYn. peace


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 8, 2004)

just a general question ive heard that once you stop using steroids your muscles turn to liquid in a sense is that one true or not?

cheers

Neo


----------



## Newt (Dec 9, 2004)

I was getting ready for football a long time ago, before 7th grade, and I was also a fat shit!  I wanted to get stronger and in shape.


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> just a general question ive heard that once you stop using steroids your muscles turn to liquid in a sense is that one true or not?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Neo



yes, Neo.

once you go off steroids, your muscles melt like the Wicked Witch of the West. That's why once you go on, you can NEVER come off. 

And another scary thing about roids, is that some roids actually make your balls grow with all the testosterone they produce. A buddy of mine actually had balls the size of cantelopes! No wonder why he got all the chicks!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 9, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> yes, Neo.
> 
> once you go off steroids, your muscles melt like the Wicked Witch of the West. That's why once you go on, you can NEVER come off.
> 
> And another scary thing about roids, is that some roids actually make your balls grow with all the testosterone they produce. A buddy of mine actually had balls the size of cantelopes! No wonder why he got all the chicks!


 
ehhh....okej


----------



## Emmz (Dec 9, 2004)

I started training because I wanted to be a paramedic, and I had to boost up my cardio. Then I went to the gym with my bro-in-law who'd been training for about 2 years at the time, and had lost a lot of weight, and looks better then he did in highschool. So I decided that while I'm in highschool, I may as well start improving my body, so that I'll be happy with it as I get older. So far, it's been working well, my self-esteem has been boosting a lot lately, and I'm just a general happier person overall. I'd gotten stuck in the rut that where I decided that because this is how I was, this was how I'd be for the rest of my life. Finally, I decided that the only person who could make it any better...was me. 

-Emmz


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> ehhh....okej



i was mocking his ridiculous statement


----------



## Flex (Dec 9, 2004)

Emmz said:
			
		

> So far, it's been working well, my self-esteem has been boosting a lot lately, and I'm just a general happier person overall.  Finally, I decided that the only person who could make it any better...was me.
> 
> -Emmz



Good for you, Em


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 10, 2004)

flex i had allread aplogised for what i was saying about steroids ty very much i was just generally asking a question not something for u to mock

Neo


----------



## 448448 (Dec 10, 2004)

try to keep busy to stay off , the drugs, just ended up staying


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 10, 2004)

My feet.


----------



## WATTS (Dec 10, 2004)

started a little before age 14, about 150 pounds trying to get into shape and put on muscle mass, now 17 and 217 pounds and want to start to compete in bodybuilding...just love the feeling of being in the gym! its FREAKING adictive.


----------



## da jock (Dec 10, 2004)

I was 22yo & skinny 5'9.5" ~137lbs! Lifting always looked fun to me, but I was a non-athletic/geeky punk-rock guy, so @ HS & college I felt intimidated @ the weight room! Was able to get a free Golds membership & stuck it out, gained 25 lbs 1st year or so, finally got up to 180lbs, then cut some BF%. Have been @ 173 last couple of years. Need to start eating right agin to gain some more mass!!


----------



## Golden_Boy (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi all, my first time posting here.  I started going to the gym 2 years ago to realize my genetic potential.  Funny story, but when I was about 8, I lifted weights every second day and became well built and muscular even at that age.  I was often told all kinds of discouraging things by my folks and quit.  Even back then I really loved working out with iron because it represents for me a continuous changing of one's state, in so many ways, and that's what I can appreciate now as a young adult working out every second day.


----------



## 19-chief (Dec 17, 2004)

as a senoir in college i got tired of being skinny fat and i knew that i was going to be graduating soon and thought i was headed to wall st to be a broker. i wanted to be young, successful, and in shape. little did i know that i was learning a new religion that would help me conquer cancer 9 months later! now, i lift b/c i am back on the ice playing hockey, b/c i want to be attractive for HotMom23, b/c i want to live a long life, b/c i want to teach others what i know about fitness and what it can do for them, b/c i have a napoleanic complex, b/c it is the most rewarding thing i have ever done!!!


----------



## Hutz (Dec 17, 2004)

i started to bring uop the confidence be bigger then my friends of course girls, and i keep at it cause my gf gos crazy about my muscles and if i just did a workout she really wants me in bed right away.... haha guess its cause i loolk 1/3 bigger after a workout. =)


----------



## da jock (Dec 18, 2004)

Hutz said:
			
		

> crazy about my muscles and if i just did a workout she really wants me in bed right away.... haha guess its cause i loolk 1/3 bigger after a workout. =)



Yeah, my wife makes some very raw XXX comments about my muscle,abs,etc..  when she takes off my clothes & in bed while we're going at it! Which is what hitting the gym is all about! It's funny cuz I was a 137lb punk rock guy when we met, I started lifting after we were dating & gained 40+ Lbs. She liked me skinny anyway!
When I used to lift @ home she jumped my bones for a quicky prolly 6 times or so while I was all sweaty & pumped. Sweet memories!


----------



## kr1s1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Wanted to shed some BF but Ive learned its also the best stress relief in the field. I come out of the gym feeling 120% better than I went in......


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 11, 2005)

I started because I was 5'9" @ 265 and I wasa coach on my son's popwarner football team.  I had seen pictures of me on the field with them and thought. "WTF happened to You!"  what kind of example was I setting for them and myself.  I refuse to continue to live Fat, Dumb and Unhealthy any longer.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 11, 2005)

ragingbull said:
			
		

> I was tired of being tired. I was tired of being flabby. I was tired of looking like everyother SOB on the street. There are many thing in life I can not control but, I can control my physique.


  nicley said took my answer right out of my mouth!

 ***That and I have some anger managment issues that got me in some deep shit again and again and listening to somebody preach about counting to 10 and all that other happy horseshit made me more of an agry person, so I found weight lifting and haven't had a problem really since


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Feb 12, 2005)

Found that weight training is a great form of stress relief and makes ya feel better.Great for confidence and self esteem toh yeah, the girls love a lean body so its worth spending 6 or 7 hours a week if ya can find the time.Besides, in general most of the bodybuilders ive met are the most genuine guys yad meet in your life.


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 12, 2005)

The fact that I'm a chubby bastard brought me into the gym.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 25, 2005)

I wanted to get in shape before joining the military.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 25, 2005)

Originally it was just to keep in shape. Then I started seeing a lot of muscle development and got really interested in bodybuilding.


----------



## Missfit4all (Feb 28, 2005)

Gym?  Na......2 far 2 drive...and with these GAS Prices?  Price just went up again today...$2.49 per gallon for Diesel -- $1.99 unleaded?  Out of this World crazy!!!    I'll workout in the privacy of my own home and save on the Gas!!  

____________________
That'll teach em'!!!


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 28, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Gym? Na......2 far 2 drive...and with these GAS Prices? Price just went up again today...$2.49 per gallon for Diesel -- $1.99 unleaded? Out of this World crazy!!!  I'll workout in the privacy of my own home and save on the Gas!!
> 
> ____________________
> That'll teach em'!!!


well if you think thats bad over here ti fill up the average car it costs around £40 which is about 74 dollars


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Feb 28, 2005)

I wanna get scrong!!!  Size, strength, and skill is what's gonna get me into college football, nothting else!!!


----------



## Missfit4all (Feb 28, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> well if you think thats bad over here ti fill up the average car it costs around £40 which is about 74 dollars



Now that's bad !!  Here in the U.S. it cost around $72 to fill up our diesel truck and $17 to fill up our small size unleaded Subaru.  3 Years ago it only cost $9 dollars to fill up our Subaru?   

_____________________
i save on gas and work out at home!!!


----------



## huesoloco (Mar 2, 2005)

football, now for rugby


----------



## ph8bringer (Mar 2, 2005)

I train for a combination of reasons.

 Because I wanted to gain mass
 Health reasons
 chicks
 discipline


----------



## vegman (Mar 2, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> Gym? Na......2 far 2 drive...and with these GAS Prices? Price just went up again today...$2.49 per gallon for Diesel -- $1.99 unleaded? Out of this World crazy!!!  I'll workout in the privacy of my own home and save on the Gas!!
> 
> ____________________
> That'll teach em'!!!


How far is the gym?


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 2, 2005)

Physical appearance. When I was 19 years old a decade ago, a friend and I met a couple very hot chicks on beachside in Daytona Beach. They turned out to be strippers which at that age I thought was really sexy.  After a great night out we hugged goodbye and the girl I liked was shocked at how thin I was since it was winter and I had a lot of clothes on. She wasn't trying to be mean the way she said it, but she said: "Wow your skinny!" I still remember it clearly to this day. In case you're wondering, I probably weighed 125 lbs at 68 inches soak and wet at that time.

After that humiliating experience I was determined to start lifting weights. I always wanted to but was ashamed to be seen so weak in the gym. So I finally found a small gym run by an ex-pro who's built like Frank Zane back in the 70s who gave me advice on how to lift, supplements, etc., and never once said anything about my skinny body. So I started taking Betagen when it first came out and lifted hard, using other people in the gym as motivation to push more reps and more weight since I was ashamed of my weakness. Three months later I got up to 135 which amazed me at the time. When I got to 140 the gym owner was walking by after I just did some benches and remarked that he could see my chest and shoulders grew a lot.

I tell you, those words by a bodybuilder who I looked up to for advice and inspiration was all I needed and I never looked back since. Now I'm 165 on the same skinny bones when I was 19 years old, which makes me look bigger than I am. And my legs haven't caught up with my upper body yet...I figure 175 is my perfect weight. No woman has ever had anything but positives to say about my physique since!


----------



## Balic (Mar 3, 2005)

-Strength 
-Physical appearance
-Health reasons 
-and because i like it very much, i'm addicted 

I'm lifting weights on and off from the age of 12 I think because my brother started bodybuilding, but than I wasn't interested anymore, so for about a year I didn't do anything, than on the age of 13 I wanted to lift weights again, it was getting on and off till about a year ago...
I really started lifting for atleast 3 times a week, now i'm looking to become bigger and bigger and bigger ... and bigger and bigger and maybe go for the pro bodybuilding, well, atleast I want to compete in some competitions.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

Being 5'11 and 127 pounds did it for me.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Being 5'11 and 127 pounds did it for me.



Yeah I feel that. I was 125 @ 5'8 when I started...that's the only reason I'm grateful for not being any taller. What you sitting at now? I'm 165 now.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 4, 2005)

when I started I was a freshman in highschool, and I weighed around 110.  I just wanted to get big so I could kick some ass.

now I do it for strength and looks and health


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Mar 4, 2005)

Its a challange.  I remember when I was in grade school people made fun of how skinny I was so I took my dads old plastic weight set and went down into my basement and pumped plastic.  I was always on and off with it untill middle school when I realized that chicks dig muscles.  I got more consistant but not really untill my hoops coach said he was concerned about my weight going into soph. year (I weighed 135).  Now I am in my junior year and I weigh 175 of mostly muscle.  Now I have fallen in love with the challange and the results I see when I lift.  The biggest thing is its all up to me, not a coach or any teamate or opponant.  How bad do I want it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Yeah I feel that. I was 125 @ 5'8 when I started...that's the only reason I'm grateful for not being any taller. What you sitting at now? I'm 165 now.


Around 152. Still a pretty new though. Only Been eating right for 6-7 months.


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 6, 2005)

What a very very very old thread.  I lift because it makes my body feel awsome.  I have been out since December 24 when I had shoulder surgery.  I am aching to get back into the gym and start putting up some weight.


----------



## Exordus (Mar 7, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> It was a combination of several things. For the most part, I was embarrased to take my shirt off at the beach because I was so skinny. So I started working out in order to look and feel better. Now I can walk around shirtless and STRUT.


This is where I am.  I wanna be Underdog dammit!!


----------



## Greedy (Dec 11, 2014)

Oldest thread ever I swear Idunno how I came across it but it popped up, I know this is gravedigging but I'd like to tell my story as well I guess.
Long story, havn't really ever got to tell anyone but felt like it tonight. 

I was very tiny in highschool 9th because I hit my growth spurt late, I was ALWAYS afraid to go to the weight room because everyone my age would brag and brag about being able to bench 135 or whatever because I knew I could only do the bar back then I was probably 100lbs or 110 at 5'5 13 y/o. small little kid, for being so small and little I got bullied quite abit because I couldn't fight back, I took muay thai classes for 2 years but that didn't help at all and I was always envious by my upperclassmen getting chicks after their football games or just in general and most of them were bullies tbh. So 10th grade I had it with the bullying I dropped out of school, I stayed home for 2 years I didn't talk to anyone but my family basically MIA from the world, I was caged up in my house playing computer games I built up anxiety/depression/ 40-50 lbs of weight(mainly fat) cause all I would do is just play games and eat and not move out of the seat. I met a girl online she is/was gorgeous as fuckkkkkk like model status we cammed quite abit and we dated online(sounds like a loser move but I did it) She told me she wanted to get into modeling and such, she got offered a job working at ambercrombie and fitch and then I felt like wow fuck I am not good enough, cause we dated for 2 years on and off and I was like fuck the guys shes hanging out in real life are probably all studs, ripped and handsome so I knew I needed to change into something better so she didn't leave my ass and she encouraged me, she was seriously the only one who took me serious and was pushing me ( her brother is shredded as hell and a tank) so he gave me alot of advice aswell since were friends then I guess we went out own ways after years of dating but I figured her not leaving wouldn't give me the dream to chase after what she wanted being able to do a photoshoot and such with me, don't get me wrong I'm not a bad looking guy but at the time I looked like shit.  After she left, the thought of her leaving me behind always fueled my workouts with rage and emotions to the point I put in my 150% at the gym everytime I go in there hoping one day I'll be enough for her. But now I'm just like fuck, she lost what I became in the end lmfao she can suck a dick hate to say it but thanks to her I would have never attained this physique especially when she wanted me back I told her no way.The gym is basically my place of solace, a place where I can breathe and feel like I belong here, it helps me get rid of my worries, stress, anger, depression that has been built up and it keeps me sane. Breakups make bodybuilders.


----------



## Cowboyup65 (Jan 3, 2015)

It's simple. At my age, I finally devised a plan to rule the world, now I just have to look like a Greek god to gather my fellow Gladiators and proceed with my plan.
backup plan....just to be in great shape for longer life.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 3, 2015)

I decided I could either spend more time in the gym or more time in a rocking chair, I don't like to sit around so I decided to go to the gym. I was 60 when I decided that, I'm now 62


----------



## BigBobby (Mar 2, 2015)

Lifting keeps me outta trouble...  Gotta get that aggression out!!  That and if I dont, my titties will jiggle


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 4, 2015)

It just helps keep me happy in general. More self confidence in the mirror, attention from women, feeling accomplished when I break through a PR that I've been stuck at for a while


----------

